
What's Facebook worth? Fast Company doesn't really know... - Readmore
http://blog.fastcompany.com/archives/2007/04/09/inside_facebook_whats_it_worth.html
======
rfrey
The only thing that's worse than an armchair-quarterback WAG about something
they were introduced to last week is being promised an armchair-quarterback
WAG and getting "it's hard to say".

~~~
Readmore
I take it that means they just aren't worth much ;)

------
blader
I'm reminded of GMail's infinity+1 schtick when I think about Facebook's
valuation. It's growing too fast for any valuation to be valid for more than a
couple of weeks. Yahoo found this out the hard way.

------
danw
Bah, evil linkbait titles :D I was expecting there to be an actual valuation
and a method rather than a shrug.

~~~
timg
What a tease!

~~~
Readmore
Haha sorry guys, I was just using their title for the article. I fixed it now
;)

~~~
danw
Sorry, didnt mean you. I was referring to the original article.

